# Puppy Shot schedule recomendation for high parvo area?



## Serena (Apr 28, 2004)

Since I know there are some experienced breeders on here I wanted to inquire. my area has a bad bad problem with parvo and distemper and this year seems to be really bad from what I am hearing. For a 6 week old puppy in that kind of situation what shot schedule would you recommend to protect the best? 

Serena


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm not a breeder so I hope you don't mind if I chime in with my opinions on this subject...

I know some breeders vaccinate every week or every other week for parvo/distemper but immunologically it is most ideal to wait 3 weeks between vaccines. If you do it more often than that, the immune system has not had a chance to fully recover from the previous vaccination and will not respond as fully to the next vaccination. There is some immune suppression for 7-10 days after a vaccination also, so keep that in mind.

There are several parvo vaccines (called "high titer") that are supposed to be better able to "break-through" maternal antibody protection, so you might ask your vet if s/he carries that type of vaccine for you to purchase or better yet have the vet give (this type of parvo vaccine can be found in an individual vaccine or in the combination vaccines). I would be even less likely than usual to purchase your vaccine from a store or on-line in a case such as this where you really need the vaccine to be optimally effective.

You might also ask what type of distemper vaccine your vet uses/carries. The recombinant vaccine has been shown to give the fastest onset of immunity.

As for socialization, there are pluses and minuses/risks and rewards to consider. Personally I wouldn't NOT socialize the pup because you could end up with a lifetime of issues because of lack of socialization. Obviously in an area where parvo/distemper are prevalent, you will want to chose very carefully and wisely where you take you puppy. Safer places will probably be to friends' home (assuming their dogs have be vaccinated and healthy), maybe to a very well controlled class in a private location with pups that are required to be vaccinated. I would avoid parks and uncontrolled public areas until the pup is a little older (maybe 12-16 weeks).


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

Im not going to coment on the vaccines but if you are in a bad area for parvo, it might be a good idea to have parvo guard or parvaid on hand just in case, both are not mirical cures but are very effective in aiding in the recovery of parvo.


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

GoldenMom is right about vaccs being best to do at least 3 weeks apart. Back when I was breeding (on a very small scale) I was told any closer than that did no good.

Something you might consider is having the pup on a probiotic. You can get it at Walmart or any drug store. 

From personal experience, another place you need to worry about taking your pup is the vet. Find out what their policy is regarding bringing a pup in that is suspected to have parvo. Some vets won't let you in the front door if they suspect parvo.


----------



## Honorine (Feb 27, 2006)

Neopar is one of those high titer vaccines, I give it to my puppies at five weeks, see if your vet can get it. Also not all vaccines are created equal, you couldn't give me any Fort Dodge products, I use Proguard. If you do live in a high parvo area I would definitely do the Neopar, have your vet work out a vaccine schedule including it. I have to say that I do not take my puppies anywhere nor do I allow them near anyone esles dogs until they are fully vaccinated, I'm not willing to risk them, just my personal opinion. I also give my puppies two vaccines prior to taking them to the vet, the Neopar and a Proguard 5, or I use this one vet who comes to my home. I caution my puppy buyers about taking them anywhere near dog parks, or neighbors unvaccinated dogs, anywhere that unknown dogs can access and contaminate, even walking areas at rest stops on the way home. Its great that you realize there's a high threat in your area and are addressing it, forewarned is forearmed, Good Luck.


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

I agree fully with Honorine.


----------



## Serena (Apr 28, 2004)

Thanks for the input. I spoke to the vet about concerns with coming in and being exposed(last time I was at the vet a parvo case (was euth) came in while we were waiting.... so your comments were right on) they will allow us to come purchase the vaccine he recomended and do the shots ourselves. Saves us a little money too since this way we dont have the office visit fee. I can put that money up for visits later on....


----------



## Willow101 (Feb 20, 2008)

I too agree with GoldenMom. Every three weeks is plenty.

One thing...what breed are you talking about? Rotts and pits seem to have a much harder time developing immunity and should be kept almost in quarantine until the parvo series is complete...the last vaccination after 16 weeks old. Not saying other breeds won't get parvo but I have had these breeds in rescue and got it even after two vaccinations. Other breeds seem to be able to avoid constant crisis.

Another thing to keep in mind in the future. Make sure mom is fully vaccinated and in good health before breeding her. Vaccinations should be done at least a month before breeding. Mom passes antibodies to the babies and if she doesn't have them she can't protect her babies. Vaccinating her will untimately give the babies a fighting chance. If she is up to date on vaccinations there is little need to vaccinate the babies until seven weeks old.

Willow101


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

I have a big fear of parvo as I have gone through it before. I am also a believer in minimal vaccination and not taxing an immature immune system. I start with neo-par at 4-5 weeks of age and vaccinate the next week with a high titer distemper. I then wait a week and repeat. That way by the time my babies leave at 10-12 weeks, they have had 2 rounds of vaccinations. I repeat the round one more time and then rabies at 6 months. After that I vaccinate for parvo only at 1 yr 3-4 mo. rabies at 1 yr 6 mo and then once every 3 years for parvo and rabies until 7 yrs old. I do not vaccinate any dog over the age of 7 as by that time they have life long immunity. They may even have it before then, but I do not titer all my dogs so feel better safe than sorry.
I agree with Honorine as well, I would not touch Ft Dodge with a 10 ft pole- only once got parvo in a 6 mo old husky- they were vaccinated with Ft. Dodge. I also refuse to use feed store vaccines because of questionable storage. I only get my vaccines through KV Vet and UPCO or my vet.


----------



## Serena (Apr 28, 2004)

The breed is Australian Shepherd. Momma is up to date on all her shots through October. Parents are all around family/farm dogs, sturdy, healthy and low maintennace when it comes to general health. Over 10 years ago I almost lost a 1year old fully vaccinated Great dane to parvo... I was out of town when she got sick and my boyfriend at the time acted quickly and got her to the vet and she pulled through. But I am paranoid, especially this year, a friend lost two chi puppies that were fully vaccinated and I keep hearing of more and more cases. The 3 in this litter are the fattest healthiest puppies i have ever seen so I think they have a good start. I just want to make sure it stays that way.


----------

